# Norwegenkarte für Medion Navi MDPNA 260T



## Der Martin (29. Januar 2006)

Ich suche für mein Medion Navigationssystem MDPNA 260T b.z.w MD96900 Straßen-Kartenmaterial für Norwegen/Scandinavien. Navigon Softwareversion 5.1 .
Mir ist klar das ich es für 79,- Euro bei Medion kaufen kann . . .

Gruß vom Moderator :

Soweit so gut, wenn Du etwas gebrauchtes erwerben möchtest schreibe bitte in Kleinanzeigen, aber nach einer Kopie fragen ist nicht so gut, da es dazu entsprechende Gesetze gibt.... Du verstehst?

Geändert von Fly Martin, da wir uns an Gesetze halten 



LG Martin


----------

